# wr mobile



## Bienvenidos

l am writing from my pda. lt is hard to use wr. can a mobile version be accessed as with other sites?


----------



## roxcyn

And I am thinking the answer is "no", sorry about that, unless someone can say otherwise?

Pablo


----------



## Flaminius

There is a PDA version for archives.  But then again, posting in PDA version is not supported.

1. Log out.
2. Click * Archive* at the bottom of the index page.
3. Click PDA and login.


----------



## Bienvenidos

Flaminius said:


> There is a PDA version for archives.  But then again, posting in PDA version is not supported.
> 
> 1. Log out.
> 2. Click * Archive* at the bottom of the index page.
> 3. Click PDA and login.



That's great.  Thank you so much!


----------



## ILT

There's also www.wrmob.com. It takes you to a page without images that's really easy to use. I use it whenever I'm not at my computer  Of course, this one is for the dictionaires. I've accesed the forum from there, but I don't have the patience to participate in the forum from my mobile.


----------



## Bienvenidos

I love translating said:


> There's also www.wrmob.com. It takes you to a page without images that's really easy to use. I use it whenever I'm not at my computer  Of course, this one is for the dictionaires. I've accesed the forum from there, but I don't have the patience to participate in the forum from my mobile.



Awesome!  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## timpeac

Hi, any plans to extend the mobile version to include a "forum-lite" as well as the dictionaries? The forums are rather unuser-friendly from a mobile/cell phone.


----------



## mkellogg

timpeac said:


> Hi, any plans to extend the mobile version to include a "forum-lite" as well as the dictionaries?


Maybe when vBulletin comes out with version 4.0...


----------



## samlj

mkellogg said:


> Maybe when vBulletin comes out with version 4.0...



That would be great! I would like to see that too.


----------

